
Ask HN: Why do most Hack/Security websites have a black background? - Main_
Does this have to do with the dark side. Even  thogh some of this websites are legal and have nothing to do with black hat, they still use a black backgrough. I&#x27;ve seen this since the 90&#x27;s and always wondered why?
======
Cheyana
Because it looks "cool".

